# Telecommuting from Italy for American Company



## Amantea

Ciao a Tutti.
I live and work in New Jersey, USA. I am in the process of negotiating a telecommuting job with the company I have been working for 3 years now. This would allow me to move to Italy permanently. 
I have an Italian passport and moving to and working from Italy won't be an issue from a residency stand point.
Is there anyone that can share a telecommuting esperience from Italy with me? I am thinking tax implications for the employee and employer, web connections speed, and anything else that could impact the move. I need some guidance. Thx for anyhelp you can provide

Grazie Ciao


----------



## Bevdeforges

The tax implications are fairly simple. If you are resident in Italy and physically present there while doing the work, then you're subject to Italian taxes and social insurances. To treat you as an Italian employee, your employer will need an Italian presence and to put you on their Italian payroll (if they have one). Otherwise, you'll have to work as a contractor and register in Italy as being self-employed (which means you will be responsible for paying your taxes and social insurances).

Check into your obligations regarding VAT. You may have to charge your US employer Italian VAT on all billings. Also consider the types of employment expenses you'll have to bear yourself - from travel expenses to office supplies (pencils, paper, printer cartridges, and your Internet connection).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Amantea

Thank you Bev for the prompt reply. This really helps. 
I was wondering if you or anyone else in this forum knows how is the internet connection speed. What kind of internet service is needed? Is telecom Italia or any other provider offering business grade connections. I am thinking if latency when connecting from abroad is beareble to effectively work and be productive.


----------



## Kruser

Did you figure this out? I'm thinking of doing a similar thing. The tax situation is a bit scary.
Thanks, John


----------



## pudd 2

Amantea said:


> Thank you Bev for the prompt reply. This really helps.
> I was wondering if you or anyone else in this forum knows how is the internet connection speed. What kind of internet service is needed? Is telecom Italia or any other provider offering business grade connections. I am thinking if latency when connecting from abroad is beareble to effectively work and be productive.


its a bit like how long is a piece of string here in my village in abruzzo i have very fast internet through italcom now called tim the next village poor and so on try qand contact people in you specific area


----------



## accbgb

pudd 2 said:


> its a bit like how long is a piece of string here in my village in abruzzo i have very fast internet through italcom now called tim the next village poor and so on try qand contact people in you specific area


"Very fast" doesn't truly quantify the connection speed.

At the low end, you can expect aDSL speeds which will be good enough for simple work, email, and small-file data exchange.

If you require a very high speed connection (transferring large video files or doing any sort of real-time graphics work comes to mind), you will need to carefully choose your location to ensure that fast & reliable internet will be available.


----------



## NickZ

If you're uploading large video files then you likely want something with a high upload speed.

On my 20MB ADSL the upload is capped at 1MB. That's the asymmetrical part of ADSL.

Tim's super fibre reaches 300MB in download but only 20MB in upload. But fibre is limited to the bigger cities.


----------

